# Orchestral Tools and Organic Samples collab // NEW: OS Bundle + Vivid Keys



## Maxime Luft (Apr 10, 2019)

07/11/2020: 

Introducing the Organic Samples Bundle // Save up to -40%:









Organic Samples Bundle


Every Organic Samples collection is designed to capture specific moods and sounds, with a focus on expression and ease-of-use. The Organic Samples SINE Bundle gives you the entire collection, offering a world of dynamic and evocative sounds.




www.orchestraltools.com






And also Vivid Keys! A versatile studio grand from a sampled Yamaha C3.



--

28/05/2020:

Finally it's out!

Tableau Solo Strings - by Organic Samples

_Trailer:_



_Walkthrough: _





Please visit the following thread on VI-C to get all details & news of the library!






Tableau Solo Strings by Organic Samples—€119 + VAT, single instruments from €56 + VAT


Hey everyone, We are proud to introduce Tableau Solo Strings by Organic Samples: Three soaring, lyrical instruments—violin, viola, and cello. An alternative to conventional solo strings, with elegant legato, precise short notes, and unique expressive ornaments. As you all may know, the driving...




vi-control.net






--

16/04/2019:




//


Hi there, I recently purchased OTs Metropolis Ark 4. A great source of inspiration so far, and I particularly enjoy the overall tone of the library.

However, I would like to increase the dynamic range of some patches, especially when using the power legatos.

I'm happy with the offered dynamic layers but want to start much quieter at the beginning of a phrase.


Is there a handy way to do that, or should I tweak the library internally?



Best,
Maxime


----------



## lucor (Apr 10, 2019)

All CAPSULE instruments should have a "Vol. Range" slider in the options panel to increase and decrease the dynamic range.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey Maxime,

great to hear you like MA4.
There are two possible ways for you to go. You can use the volume range slider, that extends the overall dynamic range (the lowest dynamic layer gets more quiet).

Or you are going to use the Niente feature, which offers you a fade in curve at the lowest CC1 values.
In this case the natural dynamic range will be the same thing but you are now able to perform volume fades from silence.

Hope that helps.

-Hendrik


----------



## Nils Neumann (Apr 10, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hi there, I recently purchased OTs Metropolis Ark 4. A great source of inspiration so far, and I particularly enjoy the overall tone of the library.
> 
> However, I would like to increase the dynamic range of some patches, especially when using the power legatos.
> 
> ...



Why don't you try to fade between the Sustain (legato) and Power Sustain (legato) patch?


----------



## Henu (Apr 10, 2019)

Nils Neumann said:


> Power Sustain (legato)



I believe the correct written form should always be POWER LEGATO. Because nothing else is grand enough.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## zimm83 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Hey Maxime,
> 
> great to hear you like MA4.
> There are two possible ways for you to go. You can use the volume range slider, that extends the overall dynamic range (the lowest dynamic layer gets more quiet).
> ...


That's It !!!
Just wanted to say that MA4 is full of fantastic sounds. It adds so much to Ma1-3.
Just try to disable one dynamic layer : a new sound appears. Great !
And the power legatos : Fantastic ! Always discovering new sounds and combis.
Hoping for new (kontakt) libraries.......aside from the new player.....


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 10, 2019)

@lucor thank you!


Hi @Hendrik-Schwarzer , thanks for your help! I didn't see this slider at first, that's a quite cool feature actually.


@Nils Neumann I will try that, thanks.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 10, 2019)

Great to hear it helped.

btw, just checked your Ethnic Inspiration Library. Congrats on that one. Really like the way on how ethnic ornaments are connected with playable legato.

-Hendrik


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you so much Hendrik. 
Well, there is a lot more to be done. But all of this belongs to our future plans I'm btw a big fan of recording instruments in lively acoustic spaces. The sound you get from Teldex is amazing.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 10, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you so much Hendrik.
> Well, there is a lot more to be done. But all of this belongs to our future plans I'm btw a big fan of recording instruments in lively acoustic spaces. The sound you get from Teldex is amazing.



You´re welcome to get over to Berlin for a sampling session with us @Teldex 

Is there a way to get your Ethnic Inspiration Library somehow?


----------



## stfciu (Apr 10, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> You´re welcome to get over to Berlin for a sampling session with us @Teldex
> 
> Is there a way to get your Ethnic Inspiration Library somehow?



I feel some true VIC spirit


----------



## stfciu (Apr 10, 2019)

Metropolis Organic Voices. That could be really something


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 10, 2019)

metropolis organisms

get a bottle mic in the out-of-order stall that hasn't been cleaned in years. The bacteria must be captured with FFFF at the edge of silence

and POWER LEGATO


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 10, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Is there a way to get your Ethnic Inspiration Library somehow?


Just PM'd you.


Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> You´re welcome to get over to Berlin for a sampling session with us @Teldex


Well, tell me when


Concerning ornaments: I think such features add a nice layer of realism, especially when it comes to solo vocals / instruments. I also thought about trying to make a library with different types of ornaments and legatos at some point.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 11, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Well, tell me when



We have running sessions on Monday next week.

Regarding your idea, I think it is a wise thing to build on that concept.
Have you ever thought about doing something like your Ethnic Inspiration Library but with a Solo Cello? Somehow with an arabic influenced character…

@ProfoundSilence even fff(f) would not be enough to capture what you have in mind

-Hendrik


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 11, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> We have running sessions on Monday next week.
> 
> Regarding your idea, I think it is a wise thing to build on that concept.
> Have you ever thought about doing something like your Ethnic Inspiration Library but with a Solo Cello? Somehow with an arabic influenced character…
> ...



I would like some sampled bowed lyres, so far seems dark era isn't bad, but nothing on kontakt yet. 

a few years down the line I've been trying to talk the misses into a trip to Iceland, but she's stuck on (less) cold Europe, and wants to see castles. So the only bargaining piece I've got is germany instead IF we get to try to visit teldex. I'll probably try to eat a little of everything that I've never seen served here in the states - so there would plenty of stomach noises to capture for "evolving textures at the edge of silence". Teldex would still manage to give indigestion a warm smooth dark tone.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 11, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> We have running sessions on Monday next week.
> 
> Regarding your idea, I think it is a wise thing to build on that concept.
> Have you ever thought about doing something like your Ethnic Inspiration Library but with a Solo Cello? Somehow with an arabic influenced character…
> ...


Ok. So should I already look for flights to Berlin?

But seriously, we could plan to set up something like this. I think it would be nice to extend that for a whole solo strings project, so as to get at least a solo violin, solo viola and a solo cello for example...

@ProfoundSilence What did I just read


----------



## Zee (Apr 11, 2019)

Oi, first of April is long gone, this title better be real


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 11, 2019)

Zee said:


> Oi, first of April is long gone, this title better be real



Well, someone changed the title.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 11, 2019)

It gets more and more interesting


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 11, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Ok. So should I already look for flights to Berlin?



What a thread.

Our sessions will be finished at 4PM. Afterwards, lets do a test session first to see what we can achieve.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 11, 2019)

"Sample developers helping sample developers".

Really great to read this kind of things in our beloved VI-C. These days I've been using a lot Organic Samples Majestic Horn as a fifth french horn with Berlin Brass and I love how this sounds


----------



## stfciu (Apr 11, 2019)

If you need anyone to bring you hot coffee and some cakes please let me know  I won't disturb I promise


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 11, 2019)

@Hendrik-Schwarzer Seriously?



whitewasteland said:


> Really great to read this kind of things in our beloved VI-C. These days I've been using a lot Organic Samples Majestic Horn as a fifth french horn with Berlin Brass and I love how this sounds


@whitewasteland Thanks a lot! I recently came across the track you posted here on VI-C featuring our majestic horn, I liked it very much!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 11, 2019)

We should make sure to get a player who is familiar with arabic music to capture this with an authentic tone.

Lets move to PM.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 11, 2019)

We watching this thread...


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 11, 2019)

@Hendrik-Schwarzer Everything seems fine.I have to speak to my musicians first to get a confirmation from them. I will keep you updated as soon as possible.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 11, 2019)

Lets switch to PM


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 11, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> "Sample developers helping sample developers".
> 
> Really great to read this kind of things in our beloved VI-C. These days I've been using a lot Organic Samples Majestic Horn as a fifth french horn with Berlin Brass and I love how this sounds


I'm using this same noble sounding combination as well, and what an exciting thread by the way ! Keep us informed guys


----------



## musicisum (Apr 12, 2019)

If you were to record another library, please don't forget what some of us wrote in this thread
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/majestic-horn.75632/page-6

A collaboration between OS and OT would be fantastic.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 14, 2019)

Any news on that or do you guys want to keep it secret?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 15, 2019)

Saw this before I even heard the door bell...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## bigrichpea (Apr 15, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


>



Did you cycle all the way there?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 15, 2019)

Wish you a productive and inspiring sampling session.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 15, 2019)

bigrichpea said:


> Did you cycle all the way there?


What you saw on the picture is not what it seems to be.

Say hi to our new rickshaw


----------



## rottoy (Apr 15, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> What you saw on the picture is not what it seems to be.
> 
> Say hi to our new rickshaw


*I've got you beat.*


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 15, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> What you saw on the picture is not what it seems to be.
> 
> Say hi to our new rickshaw



Hi, rickshaw


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 15, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> What you saw on the picture is not what it seems to be.
> 
> Say hi to our new rickshaw


Hi Rickshaw, what's up?
I hope your session went/is going well


----------



## musicisum (Apr 15, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


>


It seems so


@stfciu did you manage to bring some coffee and cakes?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 15, 2019)

musicisum said:


> It seems so
> 
> 
> @stfciu did you manage to bring some coffee and cakes?



We still miss our cakes! Coffee is there though


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

Can we now expect a solo strings library from you this year?
Looking forward to knowing how your session went and if there will be any follow-up to this.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 16, 2019)

Great news! And http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/libraries/majestic_horn.php (Majestic Horn) is still 2 euros!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Great news! And http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/libraries/majestic_horn.php (Majestic Horn) is still 2 euros!


OT selling OS? Damn, well deserved. I got all the OS libraries and can't wait to see what he comes up with next.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2019)

congrats @Maxime Luft


----------



## Floris (Apr 16, 2019)

This is a historic VI-control thread already! Great that you found each other & collaborated!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2019)

great for maxime,
great for OT
GREAT for US!

it's a win-win-win!


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

Congratulations @Maxime Luft ! Exciting times, and an epic thread here indeed.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 16, 2019)

OMG!
Hope I will have a chance to bring these cakes anyway


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 16, 2019)

Congrats to Maxime & Orchestral Tools. That was quick !

@Hendrik-Schwarzer : Just started learning about Kontakt and making my first Jaw Harp library. I'll be waiting in front of Teldex next monday and can't wait to discover what we could achieve together.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 16, 2019)

stfciu said:


> Metropolis Organic Voices. That could be really something



Now I can tell my friends I've discovered my psychic abilities


----------



## Go To 11 (Apr 16, 2019)

Congrats guys! No idea how within a day of meeting you signed a deal, created artwork and a promo video?? If you keep moving that fast, I'm excited to see where you go next!


----------



## lucor (Apr 16, 2019)

So I guess this whole thread was just a marketing scheme? Very creative, I give you that. 
Congrats to Maxime and good luck on the collaboration!


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

Quite a bit (too) fast for it being real, isn't it?


----------



## lucor (Apr 16, 2019)

musicisum said:


> Quite a bit (too) fast for it being real, isn't it?


Yeah, there is no way they did all of this in less than a week. Also the fact that Hendrik, who barely posts anything at all in the forum, was so active and talked so publically in this thread instead of via PM.
Plus, we also now know the reason why the Organic Samples webshop was closed for the last few months.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 16, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> great for maxime,
> great for OT
> GREAT for US!
> 
> it's a win-win-win!



Maybe I'm too cynical, but when the majestic horn was released I was hoping for Organic Samples to become a force to recon with on the VI market and shake things up a bit. And I don't quite see how it's better for consumers in the long run when all the promising small devs get acquired by _any _of the big players. I'm sure they're happy about it themselves because it's a form of validation and probably also pays better, but from a pure consumer standpoint, I think this is generally more bad than good for us in the long term, and every time I've seen similar things in the software world the consolidation into monopolies lead to stagnating products at higher prices over time. I don't see the win-win-win here that you describe. By what mechanic exactly do you think this is better for the consumers in the long run, when small devs get acquired by much bigger companies?
Not saying I'd do anything differently by the way, both from Maxime's and OT's perspective. No hard feelings, I understand. I just don't see why I should be celebrating this personally...


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 16, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe I'm too cynical, but when the majestic horn was released I was hoping for Organic Samples to become a force to recon with on the VI market and shake things up a bit. And I don't quite see how it's better for consumers in the long run when all the promising small devs get acquired by _any _of the big players. I'm sure they're happy about it themselves because it's a form of validation and probably also pays better, but from a pure consumer standpoint, I think this is generally more bad than good for us in the long term, and every time I've seen similar things in the software world the consolidation into monopolies lead to stagnating products at higher prices over time. I don't see the win-win-win here that you describe. By what mechanic exactly do you think this is better for the consumers in the long run, when small devs get acquired by much bigger companies?
> Not saying I'd do anything differently by the way, both from Maxime's and OT's perspective. No hard feelings, I understand. I just don't see why I should be celebrating this personally...


As usual, it will depend. And OT is not exactly a huge corporation. OT needs more libraries to ensure it has a robust revenue stream to grow in order to make good on bet they are placing on their sample player and the new organization that will come with it. Organic Samples likely needs capital investment in order to do what it wants to do in a timely fashion. Done right, this could help both (though we're not like to see another 2 euro horn). But, yes, there is a risk. But there is always a risk.


----------



## Henu (Apr 16, 2019)

For my delight, the prices are still at OT what they used to be earlier. I have them already, but total kudos and support for "keeping it real" for both of the parties.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 16, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


>







What a unique performance, to make the cello sound like a soprano belting out "ahhh"!


----------



## musicisum (Apr 16, 2019)

lucor said:


> Yeah, there is no way they did all of this in less than a week. Also the fact that Hendrik, who barely posts anything at all in the forum, was so active and talked so publically in this thread instead of via PM.
> Plus, we also now know the reason why the Organic Samples webshop was closed for the last few months.



Yes I completely agree, and this would explain quite a lot actually concerning why their shop wasn't available at some point. And also like you mentioned before why all of a sudden Hendrik started to write this much!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 16, 2019)

Well, everyone loves a good story


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 16, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> As usual, it will depend. And OT is not exactly a huge corporation. OT needs more libraries to ensure it has a robust revenue stream to grow in order to make good on bet they are placing on their sample player and the new organization that will come with it. Organic Samples likely needs capital investment in order to do what it wants to do in a timely fashion. Done right, this could help both (though we're not like to see another 2 euro horn). But, yes, there is a risk. But there is always a risk.



I kinda share the same point of view, especially knowing that both companies have focused in delivering quite inspiring sample libraries in the last couple of years and they surely want to bring the whole VI industry forward. Sure, there is a risk for both but it really seems like OS will be continued as an independent series of instruments, built together with OT and recorded at Teldex and with @Maxime Luft as the leader of his own projects.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2019)

seems always some *+/-* but hoping M Luft will be able to create more quality content _ and benefit fully from OT resources.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 16, 2019)

I think I'm as big a fan of Organic Samples as anyone. But...

You can't sustain notes on Solo Opera beyond a certain length. They don't loop. Holding notes is something composers and opera singers like to do. @Maxime Luft is well aware of this, but to fix it would involve a new recording session. I told him that he should pull a Virharmonic and do a pre-buy. I said I would happily send him money and was sure others would too. He didn't respond and now I know why.

I'm not saying Organic Samples are going to add to Solo Opera, but this sure opens up a lot of possibilities.

I bet there are a lot of people on this forum who wouldn't get upset if there were additional articulations for Majestic Horn either.

What has always moved me about Organic Samples is the purity of their approach. It's always quality over quantity. They would rather devote all their time to creating one truly sublime vocal legato, instead of 12 legatos, sustains, shorts, reversed vocals, 1000 phrases, etc. I am sure they will never lose sight of this.

Kudos to Orchestral Tools for recognizing how great they are.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 16, 2019)

Congratulations to both parties, wonderful to see such collaborations getting started!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> You can't sustain notes on Solo Opera beyond a certain length. They don't loop. Holding notes is something composers and opera singers like to do.


None of the solo vocal libraries I have loop the sustain in the main patches. Some of the sustains are longer than others (sometimes even in the same library) but none of them is virtuosically long. Some have a looped patch which you can use in a pinch, but is not very effective as an unprocessed solo voice because there is no shape to it.


----------



## midiman (Apr 16, 2019)

I think Maxime working with OT is inspiring. This whole story seems like a wonderful turn of events.
I just really hope they allow Organic Samples and Maxime to continue to develop his own approach to sampling in a raw and fresh way, and not ask him to create homogenized libraries to fit the OT collections. OT libraries are amazing, but the interest in collaborating with an indie developer should be to feature their fresh approach. I trust this will be a wonderful collaboration and amazing new libs will come out of it. OT is one of the smartest developers in the field. I would love to see future Organic Samples libraries keeping its fresh approach of imperfection and realism. Because that is the reason we love indie developers.


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 16, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe I'm too cynical, but when the majestic horn was released I was hoping for Organic Samples to become a force to recon with on the VI market and shake things up a bit. And I don't quite see how it's better for consumers in the long run when all the promising small devs get acquired by _any _of the big players. I'm sure they're happy about it themselves because it's a form of validation and probably also pays better, but from a pure consumer standpoint, I think this is generally more bad than good for us in the long term, and every time I've seen similar things in the software world the consolidation into monopolies lead to stagnating products at higher prices over time. I don't see the win-win-win here that you describe. By what mechanic exactly do you think this is better for the consumers in the long run, when small devs get acquired by much bigger companies?
> Not saying I'd do anything differently by the way, both from Maxime's and OT's perspective. No hard feelings, I understand. I just don't see why I should be celebrating this personally...



There are two ways to look at it.

On the one hand, it's easy top think that a smaller developer like Organic Samples being acquired by a larger developer might stifle competition.

On the other hand, it's easy top think that a smaller developer like Organic Samples can now make libraries that it would not have had the resources to create beforehand.

Only time will tell.


----------



## midiman (Apr 16, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> There are two ways to look at it.
> 
> On the one hand, it's easy top think that a smaller developer like Organic Samples being acquired by a larger developer might stifle competition.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> By what mechanic exactly do you think this is better for the consumers in the long run, when small devs get acquired by much bigger companies?



the mechanism of money, expertise and additional personnel now supporting the ideas and originality of the original venture? You make it sound like it's easy and cheap to make big libraries with one or two people but there's a reason small devs do mainly solo instruments and pianos. in the 20-30 years of sampling there have been what 5 big players? and dozens and dozens of small developers that never grow big enough to realize their dream ideas. I guarantee you each of those one and two man shops would kill to have someone like OT offer them the support of their personnel and check books. 

I'm sure Maxime is a smart guy and who knows what the terms of their agreement is. Sure you can be cynical and look at it like this evil, conglomerate inhaled a smaller player forever stifling what innovation could have existed...or you could be positive and look at it like two like minds passionate about sampling coming together, one with years of experience and significantly deeper pockets. OT is a big player in this little market but Avid it ain't. 

Either way, if it turns out to be a terrible experience for Maxime, I'm sure their agreement is time-limited.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 16, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> in the 20-30 years of sampling there have been what 5 big players?


All I'm saying is: with things like this, it gets more likely to stay that way... forever. 
The rest I can agree on, thanks for elaborating. 



prodigalson said:


> Either way, if it turns out to be a terrible experience for Maxime, I'm sure their agreement is time-limited.


Just to be clear, I _hope _it will be great for both of them!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> All I'm saying is: with things like this, it gets more likely to stay that way... forever.



I see what you're saying but, in practical terms, how many times have larger sample library developers acquired smaller developers? Correct me if I'm wrong but, at least publicly, its pretty much never happened. VSL, Spitfire, EW, Projectsam, OT all grew on the success of their own work not because they bought smaller developers and destroyed their innovation. From what I can tell, it's not super crowded at the top, not because of monopolization, but because it's really hard to make good libraries without significant man power and investment.

Anyway just my two cents


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 16, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> I see what you're saying but, in practical terms, how many times have larger sample library developers acquired smaller developers? Correct me if I'm wrong but, at least publicly, its pretty much never happened. VSL, Spitfire, EW, Projectsam, OT all grew on the success of their own work not because they bought smaller developers and destroyed their innovation. From what I can tell, it's not super crowded at the top, not because of monopolization, but because it's really hard to make good libraries without significant man power and investment.
> 
> Anyway just my two cents


Sorry if I did not understand you correctly, but do you mean that it might happen that OT destroys the innovation and new approach from OS regarding sampling in general? I might be totally wrong but I kinda understood it that way a bit. 

However, I think the end results of OS' new products will in any case speak by themselves. I honestly can't see this being a flop if they let OrganicSamples approach this whole sampling thing as they used to.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2019)

midi-et-quart said:


> Sorry if I did not understand you correctly, but do you mean that it might happen that OT destroys the innovation and new approach from OS regarding sampling in general? I might be totally wrong but I kinda understood it that way a bit.
> 
> However, I think the end results of OS' new products will in any case speak by themselves. I honestly can't see this being a flop if they let OrganicSamples approach this whole sampling thing as they used to.



That’s actually the opposite of what I’m saying. Read the whole discussion between me and MartinH for full context.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 16, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> That’s actually the opposite of what I’m saying. Read the whole discussion between me and MartinH for full context.


I missed your previous post which basically sums up perfectly what I'm thinking about this whole story, and sorry for being so wrong in my previous post! 
I think you're perfectly right I think when it comes to why smaller devs mainly do solo instruments and how this collaboration could lead to bigger results... I'm eager to listen to their first demos & all in all I have a very good feeling about this.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 16, 2019)

Reading Hendrick's and Maxime's conversation made me feel like I needed a cigarette afterwards. Could just be the heroin speaking though... not sure.


----------



## musicisum (Apr 17, 2019)

By the way, the video is very cool and we already get an insight into what will come next. I mean, even if you "discussed" it here in this thread there was no guarantee at all that this would actually happen.



dpasdernick said:


> Reading Hendrick's and Maxime's conversation made me feel like I needed a cigarette afterwards. Could just be the heroin speaking though... not sure.



Why just a cigarette? I think this deserves some champaign.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Apr 17, 2019)

After replacing the “cigarette afterwards” with a glass of a sparkling something, I‘d like to thank you for all the nice comments with a wink.

For those asking, there is no need to order again. Support and updates will be offered by OrchestralTools for existing Organic Samples customers.

- Hendrik


----------



## Maxime Luft (Apr 19, 2019)

midiman said:


> I think Maxime working with OT is inspiring. This whole story seems like a wonderful turn of events.
> I just really hope they allow Organic Samples and Maxime to continue to develop his own approach to sampling in a raw and fresh way, and not ask him to create homogenized libraries to fit the OT collections. OT libraries are amazing, but the interest in collaborating with an indie developer should be to feature their fresh approach. I trust this will be a wonderful collaboration and amazing new libs will come out of it. OT is one of the smartest developers in the field. I would love to see future Organic Samples libraries keeping its fresh approach of imperfection and realism. Because that is the reason we love indie developers.



Thank you @midiman ! We quickly agreed with OT that we should join our forces to keep pushing things forward and not impede ourselves by strictly following one or another way of sampling...
Recording at Teldex has been amazing since day one, and the recordings just sound superb out of the box. I'm glad they let me record there and organized everything, the end result should be quite promising!

I also have the privilege to get an insight into their new player. The aim here is clearly to focus on more playability, realism and less programing, which is exactly the same goal I had when I started Organic Samples.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 20, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Thank you @midiman ! We quickly agreed with OT that we should join our forces to keep pushing things forward and not impede ourselves by strictly following one or another way of sampling...
> Recording at Teldex has been amazing since day one, and the recordings just sound superb out of the box. I'm glad they let me record there and organized everything, the end result should be quite promising!



Please keep us updated by eventually posting a few demos or even some pictures and videos of the recordings! It's just an idea, I think that could be quite interesting and it would surely show everyone how passioned you are.
This sort of fake discussion you had makes even more sense when knowing what came afterwards, congrats on that guys! Just read it entirely once again, and I was one of those who believed everything...


----------



## vienthousiast (May 8, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> I also have the privilege to get an insight into their new player. The aim here is clearly to focus on more playability, realism and less programing, which is exactly the same goal I had when I started Organic Samples.


Will the coming Organic Samples libraries run on the new OT player or will your libraries still run on Kontakt? Or maybe both? I can imagine that the latter would take a lot of time, besides the recording sessions, cutting and so on.
It seems there will be a few solo strings judging by the trailer, or maybe a chamber strings lib. 
However, I wish you all the best for your collaboration and looking forward to reading some news soon!


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 21, 2020)

Preparing a screencast for you


----------



## LamaRose (May 21, 2020)

Two-octave+ controller... just right for choral sections...


----------



## Rory (May 21, 2020)

Coincidentally, I just purchased one of the Organic Samples offerings (it's downloading as I write this), and in light of what appears to be a discussion abut Kontakt and SINE I'm wondering whether I should hold off on any others?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 21, 2020)

Screencast time! Was working on that thing over a year now


----------



## LamaRose (May 21, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Screencast time! Was working on that thing over a year now



I can almost smell the tubes in this shot... the processor directly to your left looks cold-war, East-German. Can't wait to hear what you've cooked up.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 21, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Screencast time! Was working on that thing over a year now


No need to use that tiny keyboard...look under your desk, there's a surprise waiting there for you.


----------



## musicisum (May 22, 2020)

Looks like it's running on sine. 

I really hope it will be as fun to play and smooth as the other organic samples libs...


----------



## midi-et-quart (May 25, 2020)

Hey Maxime, please keep us updated on it! Any idea when we can expect the library? 

Definitely looking forward to it


----------



## Loïc D (May 25, 2020)

I think I can read <something> Ark Strings on the Sine engine.
A new Ark series ?


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 25, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> I think I can read <something> Ark Strings on the Sine engine.
> A new Ark series ?


Maybe just new release of Ark 1 on Sine?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 25, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Screencast time! Was working on that thing over a year now


A screencast that lasts over a year? I gotta say...even Daniel James hasn't made a video that long.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 25, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> A screencast that lasts over a year? I gotta say...even Daniel James hasn't made a video that long.



We will release it in a TV series kind of format, with mutiple episodes and an intriguing plot.


Nils Neumann said:


> Maybe just new release of Ark 1 on Sine?


That moment where we announced Ark1 on Sine will be in one of the episodes as well


----------



## purple (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Screencast time! Was working on that thing over a year now



I can almost read what it says on the screen.... If only...


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

purple said:


> I can almost read what it says on the screen.... If only...


haha it's supposed to look that way 
But some people on social media have been able to read a word or two, it's just that I didn't confirm anything yet

What's your guess?


----------



## Fry777 (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> What's your guess?



Oriental strings lib ?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Oriental strings lib ?


Hmm, maybe!

All I can say so far is that I keep using that library over and over again. Just a matter of time until we'll know more, I'm pretty excited


----------



## Michel Simons (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hmm, maybe!
> 
> All I can say so far is that I keep using that library over and over again. Just a matter of time until we'll know more, I'm pretty excited



A matter of how much time?


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> A matter of how much time?


Sooner than you might think!


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 28, 2020)

really not a huge lot of time, at all


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 28, 2020)

I used artificial intelligence image enhancement and still hard to read anything. Nice job. 

But there almost certainly is the word "Voices". :D


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Finally it's out!

Tableau Solo Strings - by Organic Samples

_Trailer:_



_Walkthrough: _





Please visit the following thread on VI-C to get all details & news of the library!






Tableau Solo Strings by Organic Samples—€119 + VAT, single instruments from €56 + VAT


Hey everyone, We are proud to introduce Tableau Solo Strings by Organic Samples: Three soaring, lyrical instruments—violin, viola, and cello. An alternative to conventional solo strings, with elegant legato, precise short notes, and unique expressive ornaments. As you all may know, the driving...




vi-control.net


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> I used artificial intelligence image enhancement and still hard to read anything. Nice job.
> 
> But there almost certainly is the word "Voices". :D


Haha I know this software, it's quite amazing what it's able to do!
But now you all know, so no need for it anymore


----------



## stfciu (May 28, 2020)

Well done Mr Luft well done.


----------



## zimm83 (May 28, 2020)

Great but can't see how to buy the kontakt version please ????


----------



## Manaberry (May 28, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Great but can't see how to buy the kontakt version please ????


It was not meant for Kontakt.


----------



## zimm83 (May 28, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> It was not meant for Kontakt.


Oh............ okay.


----------



## axb312 (May 28, 2020)

Thoughts on this guys? Does it replace solo instrument libs like the Joshua Bell Violin and Emotional Cello?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 28, 2020)

Maxime Luft said:


> Haha I know this software, it's quite amazing what it's able to do!
> But now you all know, so no need for it anymore


Damn.. gonna watch it right away.
But C'mon.. doesn't this totally look like "Voices" to you, the V seemed actually fairly clear.
Well, whatever  Watch time now. :D

W


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Thoughts on this guys? Does it replace solo instrument libs like the Joshua Bell Violin and Emotional Cello?


My thought is that JB and each of the Tableau players are characterful in distinct ways. You really get a lot of personality, and like human personalities and they're each different.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> My thought is that JB and each of the Tableau players are characterful in distinct ways. You really get a lot of personality, and like human personalities and they're each different.



Thanks for saying it that way, exactly my point of view...


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey Maxime, just copying from another thread:
thank you for sharing your approach on this whole subject.

I'm keen to know if there is going to be any kind of solo boy kind of library?
That would suit the organic voices series very well I find..


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 7, 2020)

midi-et-quart said:


> Hey Maxime, just copying from another thread:
> thank you for sharing your approach on this whole subject.
> 
> I'm keen to know if there is going to be any kind of solo boy kind of library?
> That would suit the organic voices series very well I find..


Hey @midi-et-quart, just checked this thread again as I am working on some concepts for the OS series. The Organic Voices will surely be completed by such a type of library, maybe in conjunction with other instruments so as to offer a more complete package.




Land of Missing Parts said:


> My thought is that JB and each of the Tableau players are characterful in distinct ways. You really get a lot of personality, and like human personalities and they're each different.


Indeed, during the recording sessions I insisted that each player from Tableau performs the same way as they would during a solo concert.


Note that you can currently save up to -40% by getting all Organic Samples with the dedicated bundle:









Organic Samples Bundle


Every Organic Samples collection is designed to capture specific moods and sounds, with a focus on expression and ease-of-use. The Organic Samples SINE Bundle gives you the entire collection, offering a world of dynamic and evocative sounds.




www.orchestraltools.com





Tableau Solo Strings is included of course


----------

